# reset airbag light after power motor replaced



## Bombay994 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey all lookin for a little help after workin on moms car. Long story short the power seat would not move forward. Took out the motor to order the new motor. Left the electrical connectors unplugged (mistake in hinesight) and she drove it for a day. airbag light is now on after the new motor is installed. I need to figure out how to clear/reset the airbag ecu to clear this and am running into trouble. Ive already tried the ign on wait till light blinks, turn off wait 3 secs, turn back on, repeat untill in diag mode. Found it here: http://www.********.com/articles.php?id=226960 I never got into diag mode, anyone got any ideas? her car is an 04 maxima, anyone with dealer experience or alldata or similar info? Im really trying to figure out if there is a proceedure to clear the ecu or if its a go pay uber $$ to get it fixed at nissan. I appreciate any help
Brad


----------



## Bombay994 (Mar 23, 2009)

to clarify im new to the forum, not new to ecu's i own a subaru wrx that ive tuned myself so i'm familiar with all obdII protocols. I need advice on whether or not its a nissan specific tool thats needed here or if I can reset the ecu myself. Thanks
Brad


----------

